# Ruby rollers



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Any info? I know they are pro formers


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

Great performers, there is a website that is selling some online, i forget the website tho.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

I got one 3 weeks old, he's 8 weeks old yesterday, do you think you could teach them tricks?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

WestofSummerville said:


> I got one 3 weeks old, he's 8 weeks old yesterday, do you think you could teach them tricks?


The Ruby Roller Strain is from Tony Chiavarra. His website is rollerpigeon.com.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

WestofSummerville said:


> I got one 3 weeks old, he's 8 weeks old yesterday, do you think you could teach them tricks?


you actually teach them tricks it something they have in them already, hard to explain why. haha all you have to do is trap train them first and raise a kit of 6 or more. and let them go at it. 



2y4life said:


> The Ruby Roller Strain is from Tony Chiavarra. His website is rollerpigeon.com.


there we go!


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Actually he's a great proformer, at first I just named him Houdini because he tried to get away from me, now I see that he's an attention hog by doing tricks, well, walking up the side of the cage, bobbing his head, and standing in front of my tv


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

I had the family my self they do roll well and are a lot of fun to watch the only problems I found is they dont kit well and brake together but as long as you are only looking for a group of rollers in your back yard they will put on a great show for you


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Buddy had that strain and they did very well


----------

